# What 12 Gauge Load For Squirrels



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 13, 2021)

I was wondering what 12 gauge load and choke do you typically hunt squirrels with?  I have some #8 and #9 shot.  I think those pellets might be too small.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 13, 2021)

I used to love warming up my turkey gun with an extra full choke, rifle sights and high brass # 6.
 I know the high brass number 6 are overkill but I love seeing what that gun would do. Makes for a good shot hunt in the kitchen.
 I think low brass 6 is in a full choke is a pretty standard load.


----------



## dslc6487 (Sep 13, 2021)

Early in the season, I have used as small as 7 1/2.  But after cold weather hits, I use number 6 and have used 5


----------



## Railroader (Sep 13, 2021)

If you are shooting them now, with full foliage still in place, you need #6s or even #4s to blow em outta the trees...

In my squirrel shooting opinion, 7-1/2s are the minimum, and then only if the leaves are off...

Shot a few the other day in thick cover with some 20ga #5s. 

Money.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 13, 2021)

Nice, is it to early to be eating them and what choke?


----------



## Railroader (Sep 13, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> Nice, is it to early to be eating them and what choke?



I use modified chokes, and sure you can eat em now...

If you do run into any botfly wolves, just cut around them and heat the grease. 

They look terrible, but they ain't hurting a thing...


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm definitely going to go after some this week here, in Alabama.


----------



## Railroader (Sep 13, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> I'm definitely going to go after some this week here, in Alabama.



Come on back with the tailgate lined up with limb rats!!


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 13, 2021)

Railroader said:


> Come on back with the tailgate lined up with limb rats!!



I'm definitely going to do my best.  Going to be fun for sure.


----------



## gawildlife (Sep 13, 2021)

Bare minimum 7.5 and expect to pick shot out of the meat as it's hard to get complete pass through. Add leaves still on the trees and the problem gets worse.
Best all around 6 but with leaves on stepping up to 5 or 4 ups penetration.
But let's not forget the shot count for pellet size as you have fewer pellets each time you step up a size. Probably not as important with a 12 but I come up with a 410.
You can't stuff enough 6s in a 410 to hold a pattern much past 20 yards. I shot 7.5 and kept shots inside 35 and only on squirrels fully exposed.
Had to figure all this out for myself since daddy made me buy my own shells. But a ten year old could buy ammo back then if he could scrape up enough money.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2021)

A good little tool to remove shot from birds and small game is to take a 16 penny nail and with your ball peen hammer peen the pointed end of the nail into a elongated spoon shape. It`s perfect for digging shot, feathers, and hair out of the meat.


----------



## sb1010 (Sep 14, 2021)

I've always had best luck with #6 high bass 1 1/4 oz loads.  Keep in mind different shotguns may pattern differently.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 14, 2021)

Very true, I was going to take the Benelli Nova out or the Ruger 22/45 with green dot.


----------



## Timberman (Sep 14, 2021)

#5 or 6 high brass


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 14, 2021)

I don't squirrel hunt hardly any with a shotgun any more, but when I used to, it was high brass 6s or 4s.


----------



## gawildlife (Sep 14, 2021)

If money were no object the new heavier than lead alternatives like tss would do in the smaller sizes.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 14, 2021)

That price for TSS is just insane.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 14, 2021)

I kill quiet a few squirrels each year. I hunt them more than anything else. When I shoot a shotgun my preference is #4 high brass in a full choke. You get more range, better killing power/ penetration and less tore up meat. If they are close when you shoot….aim for their nose. #7,7 1/2, 8’s and 9’s will kill squirrels but there are hundreds of pellets in each shell and they are smaller. That tears up the meat and makes the squirrels harder to clean, after you bite down on some lead from that tiny birdshot you will look for something better. I will shoot #5 or 6’s when I can’t get ahold of #4’s. Those 7,8 and 9’s are for flushing game with more of an open choke…like bird’s, hence the name birdshot. Their harder to hit, it gives you a better chance with a bigger pattern and their hides thinner than a squirrel.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 14, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I kill quiet a few squirrels each year. I hunt them more than anything else. When I shoot a shotgun my preference is #4 high brass in a full choke. You get more range, better killing power/ penetration and less tore up meat. If they are close when you shoot….aim for their nose. #7,7 1/2, 8’s and 9’s will kill squirrels but there are hundreds of pellets in each shell and they are smaller. That tears up the meat and makes the squirrels harder to clean, after you bite down on some lead from that tiny birdshot you will look for something better. I will shoot #5 or 6’s when I can’t get ahold of #4’s. Those 7,8 and 9’s are for flushing game with more of an open choke…like bird’s, hence the name birdshot. Their harder to hit, it gives you a better chance with a bigger pattern and their hides thinner than a squirrel.



I completely understand that now. I had the 9's for skeet shooting and trap.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 14, 2021)

It’s hard to find what a fellow needs right now, bout have to go with what he can find. Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 14, 2021)

Honestly I would not use a shotgun.   I always carry a .22. Sometimes they do get in a den tree or a nest, but I never have to pick shot out of a squirrel.  You will miss a shot, and that's not good on my molars.  A .22 is good in all seasons.  It also makes you a better shot.  Try it.  I love shotguns, but I won't use them for squirrels.


----------



## Mark R (Sep 14, 2021)

Them squirrels gonna gain an ounce and a half that ya cant eat


----------



## longrangedog (Sep 14, 2021)

About any 12 gauge load and choke will do the job if you take shots at reasonable ranges. They're not difficult to kill. Sometimes we have (me included) a tendency to put too much emphasis on equipment.


----------



## gawildlife (Sep 14, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> That price for TSS is just insane.


Agreed


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 14, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> That price for TSS is just insane.


 During turkey season I saw a 5 round Box for over 80 bucks!


----------



## gawildlife (Sep 14, 2021)

longrangedog said:


> About any 12 gauge load and choke will do the job if you take shots at reasonable ranges. They're not difficult to kill. Sometimes we have (me included) a tendency to put too much emphasis on equipment.[/QUOBob.
> True, you can drive yourself crazy trying to wring out that last bit of performance or accuracy when the critter is just as dead.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 14, 2021)

Some ijit will buy them.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 14, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> During turkey season I saw a 5 round Box for over 80 bucks!



I sold my 12 gauge TSS after getting rid of my last 12 gauge.
When I asked a little above what I paid for them a few years back the guy took to salivating.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 14, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> Honestly I would not use a shotgun.   I always carry a .22. Sometimes they do get in a den tree or a nest, but I never have to pick shot out of a squirrel.  You will miss a shot, and that's not good on my molars.  A .22 is good in all seasons.  It also makes you a better shot.  Try it.  I love shotguns, but I won't use them for squirrels.



I'm sure my Ruger 22/45 is up for the challenge.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 15, 2021)

TSS has changed the recommended loads, but these were always the suggestions for lead and steel that I have seen for decades… Remington and some other vendors had shot charts like this on various print and *** displays. (Point Of Sale, abbreviated , has the *** meaning. I guess)


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 15, 2021)

this time of year, 6 high brass.  Later on, 5's or even 4's


----------



## Beagler (Sep 15, 2021)

I like using #5’s with a full choke and single shot shotgun.


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 15, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> I'm sure my Ruger 22/45 is up for the challenge.


I have a Ruger 22/45 that I have killed squirrels with.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 15, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> I have a Ruger 22/45 that I have killed squirrels with.



Do you use open sights or a scope/dot?


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 15, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> Do you use open sights or a scope/dot?


Open sights.  That's all I have on every pistol I own.


----------

